# Baseband "Unkown" and "Sch-I405.FF01"



## 007longbeach (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I am playing with stuff I don't fully understand. My phone seems to have a problem when I try have a hot spot. I looked at a lot of post on here, but most is over my head. However even I can tell that something isn't right when under baseband I see two listings. The top one is Unknow and the lower one is Sch-I405.FF01

Is this why the "radio" in my phone has a problem starting a hot spot?

I don't know the difference between a Rom, a Kernel, or anything else or what order of importance they are, so if there is a link to this information that would likely help me understand it. I probably shouldn't play with my phone, but what fun would that be? Hahaha.

Thanks in advance...

Other information off the phone

CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.7

Model number

SCH-I405U

Kernel version

2.6.35.7

[email protected] #2

PREEMPT Wed Jul 18 21:01:10 KST 2012

Build number

Sch-I405.FJ04


----------

